# Rosey Red Minnows



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

They're just a little to slow and for that, they paid with their lives.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Try a convict, u would have ur enjoyment.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How many feeders do you feed your reds and how often? What else does their diet consist of?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool pic


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

dam i always bought those from my lfs as flatheads.. i have like 10 in my large rhoms tank and they are doing great..awesome picture btw


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice pic


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i love watching the little guys rip upon fish. be sure to feed them on some bloodworms n krill. they love it at this size!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet pic.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice pic try looking around on the forum for feeding your piranhas theres much better food for them


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

rosies are a sort of flathead minnow, that's why the different names sometimes. it's one of my favorite fish to feed my p's. my elong slices and dices them with storied precision and rage. i may have read on this board (don't quote me on this), that rosies are detrimental to growth like goldfish. that's why i stopped using them. now i use frozen silversides. they really hit the spot. the fish dig 'em. although nothing beats watching a hapless and fated to die rosie desperately run for his life seconds before being chipped into little flakes and swallowed by a territorial serra.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> rosies are a sort of flathead minnow, that's why the different names sometimes. it's one of my favorite fish to feed my p's. my elong slices and dices them with storied precision and rage. i may have read on this board (don't quote me on this), that rosies are detrimental to growth like goldfish. that's why i stopped using them. now i use frozen silversides. they really hit the spot. the fish dig 'em. although nothing beats watching a hapless and fated to die rosie desperately run for his life seconds before being chipped into little flakes and swallowed by a territorial serra.


haha so true man^^^

btw that is a great picture - brilliant action shot id love to be able to get better pics of my tanks.
on the feeding topic - i think i shall give you the benefit of the doubt and say that you are probably feeding your reds on a decent diet aswell as the odd minnow ( i hope so anyways! )

ian


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Awesome Pic...When that little guy gets bigger...I see great things in his future.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool feeding pic .


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that's sweet


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Normally they get flake and other treats. I have dried shrimp that im going to try tomorrow so their diet is pretty well rounded. I just get them food that moves everyone once in a while to keep their predatory drive going....


----------

